# Natural MC @ 10 Weeks - How long will the cramps/bleeding last?



## Megg33k

In the early hours of Wed morning (around 3:30am), I woke up bleeding. We went to the ER and the bleeding continued to get worse. There was quite a lot of blood and lots of tissue being passed. I had cramps that seemed to be what contractions would feel like, as they were very regular and cyclical. The pain was a bit intense. I was there for the entire morning. Once I was released, I went home and felt mostly okay-ish. I still had some cramping and was still bleeding, but they had done an ultrasound and verified that there was no retained tissue... just some clots and "gunk." A nurse was 99% sure she found where I'd passed the fetus and placenta. The next day, the cramps were gone and the bleeding was very minimal. I called to get a follow-up appointment with my OB (as he requested), and had it scheduled for the next morning. At the appointment, they did another ultrasound that also verified there was no retained tissue. He said he didn't expect I "would see much more"... whatever that's supposed to mean. The ultrasound at his office was transabdominal, and the pressure of the probe caused the cramping to come back some... not nearly like in the hospital, just like strong AF cramps. That was Friday... This is Sunday, and the cramping continues to come back off and on and I'm still seeing blood... sometimes it looks like AF, and other times it looks bloody mucous more than actual blood.

I guess my question is whether I should be concerned or if this is pretty normal? I've had 2 previous losses, but they were nothing like this. Both were found around 10-11 weeks, but growth had stopped back at 4-5 weeks. So, they were really nothing more than a heavy period in the end. This was a totally different ballgame. I don't want to ignore something that needs to be attended to... but I don't want any unnecessary medical intervention either.

So, does this sound normal? Or not so much?


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Megg,
I'm really sorry for your recent loss:hugs: I'm no expert but didn't want to read and run. From my experience the bleeding you are describing sounds pretty normal, not so sure about the cramping though Honey. I had really strong cramping before I passed the sac and it continued only for a few hours afterwards. I did have any achey uterus for a week or so after this but nothing major. On my follow up scan a week later the sonographer noted that my uterus was still contracting, she said it was probably still trying to expel the RPOC that hadn't come away. I couldn't feel this contracting though :shrug: If the cramping persists I would probably suggest seeing your doctor for an expert opinion xx


----------



## SilverFair

I had a natural miscarriage at 10 weeks (baby stopped growing at 6 weeks 4 days). My bleeding lasted 5 days afterward. I also had an achy uterus for the week following the MC. Aside from a little tinted CM on and off, that was it. I never had a follow up ultrasound, but they followed my HCG down to 3. I think a lot of women experience mucousy discharge at time following their MC. That sounds normal. Some women are done and don't experience much more blood and cramping, while others can bleed for weeks. Since your scan showed you seem to have expelled everything completely, I wouldn't worry. If the pain got worse and continued for a long time, I would check back with your doctor to rule out an infection of some kind. That's just my opinion, though. Have you had your HCG level tested to see if it's coming down as expected? That would help put my mind at ease if I were you. I'm sorry you're going through this again. One MC was hard enough for me. I don't know what I'll do if it happens again. Hang in there!


----------



## Megg33k

After speaking to several people (in another thread) with losses very similar to mine, apparently both the bleeding and cramps are normal. I almost hoped it wasn't... just so I could have something done to stop it. But, apparently the cramping is my uterus trying to contract back down to normal size. I guess I took for granted how much it would stretch in 10 weeks. Ibuprofen actually makes it 1000 times better. So, that's what I'm doing. Off to take some more now, actually. It knocks the pain out entirely... and I'm very, very thankful for that.

Thank you for your responses! :hugs: I'm sorry for your losses. I wish no one was able to answer my question... because I wish no one had ever, ever gone through this. Its awful.


----------



## Rachb1987

if your still concerned you should go back to your doctor. i was bleeding for 3 weeks before i passed the sac, and i have now have bleeding (still with big clots up until yesterady) for 9 days after the miscarriage, but at my last scan this mornng they have assured me this is normal, but if it persists for 2 weeks after miscarriage to go back and get checked out. if u feel worried just go and see someone, thats what they are there for.

im particulary paraniod as my best friend ignored pains after a miscariage and now 18 months later thinks she may have PID as a result..something that should have been picked up months ago, she just thought the pains wer normal. and shes a nurse! so its better to be safe than sorry. you know your own body better than anyone xxx


----------



## Tomo

Hey megg,

Again I'm so sorry for your loss. What you've described sounds pretty common, not sure there is a normal with mc's! Just to tell you what I experienced. I discovered our baby had died at our follow up scan at 9+2weeks. I'd had brown spotting the week before and had an early scan where we saw a heartbeat. I had a natural mc a few days after, which was very painful contraction type cramps. I continued to bleed for about 4-5 days after that with some more clots etc. I was very achey for about a week afterwards. I also had a scan a few days after the mc and was given the 'all clear'. similarly to you I did find that scan very uncomfortable.

I assumed that would be it, however 3 weeks after the mc I had some more cramps and what I would describe as bloody ewcm and clots. (So not like a normal period) This contiuned for 2 days and then it turned into more normal bleeding for 3 days. I don't think this could be my first AF after mc as I was still testing very faintly positive on HPT until about day 2 of this weird bleeding. It's now been 5 weeks since my mc and I'm still waiting for AF. 

Hope this all passes for you very soon Megg and you can get back to trying again. 
xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi Megg
I am so sorry for your loss - big hugs :hugs:
I had a natural miscarriage at 8 weeks (though baby died nearer 6 weeks) and after the big bleed (when i passed the tissue) i continued to cramp and bleed on and off for about a week, which then tailed off to a bit of spotting.
I think everyones experience is slightly diferent but it is apparantly normal to bleed for upto 2 weeks after. You were a bit further along than me so maybe you will bleed slightly more? 
I hope it all finishes up soon for you. Take care of yourself and do not rush back to work or whatever if you do not feel ready, emotionally or physically.


----------



## Megg33k

Luckily, I don't work. So, I have nothing to rush back to. I'm just relaxing in the wait for my next IVF cycle. This one was a bit expensive to lose, tbh. My insurance pays... but still. 

I'm almost ashamed to admit this... After I stopped freaking out and paid a little attention to my body... I realized the cramps were too high to be in my uterus. I hadn't paid much attention to things lately... but I did realize I wasn't "doing my business" like clockwork. And, I started to realize that the cramps were intestinal, not uterine. Its constipation, basically. I'm working on it now. I'm confident this will be taken care of in a few days. How stupid do I feel though? Just relieved that I'm not risking the health of my uterus. 

Thank you all SO MUCH for your replies! :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine31

Hi Meg

Again I'm so sorry for what you've been through. It's just the most horrible thing... I've been seeing a doctor fairly regularly since my ERPC - at first I didn't know why but they told me yesterday that because my HCG was decreasing so slowly they were concerned about a second ectopic pregnancy.

Anyway that's a long winded way of saying that the doctor keeps telling me there is nothing normal in a MC. If my and other experiences are anything to go by you should expect some on/off spotting and bleeding over the coming weeks. I was told that if bleeding becomes more than 1 pad per hour, or pain makes you double over, or you faint you should go straight to A&E.

Hope you manage to stay strong and get through this. It does get a little easier with time. Much love

x

PS I had the same pain relating to my bowels. It was absolute agony. I googled it and apparently it's common


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, google says its common. I think maybe I've traded my constipation pain for gas pain though. It always happens after I eat. I'm currently trying to figure out if its food in general, or if I've managed to become lactose intolerant... which is apparently not rare after a pregnancy... [sarcasm] YAY! [/sarcasm]

I tend to consume a decent amount of dairy, so I'm going to try and avoid it all day to see if it helps! Scared to think it could be dairy though... I'll just die! LOL


----------

